# Preise fürs Erstellen von Webseiten



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich möche für unerfahrene Webseiten erstellen nur wie viel kan man verlagen für eine Webseite wie diese? http://www.welt-der-browsergames.de/Startseite/startseite.html

wen die Seiten Über mich,erstellen! und Impressum auch noch da wären ? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Tja, was will man für das bisschen Quellcode, der keine  Besonderheiten, oder gar ein anspruchsvolles Design zu bieten hat, und in wenigen Minuten geschrieben ist, schon groß verlangen?

20€? 30€? ... *lol*

mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

aha ist immerhin mehr als mein Taschengeld in einem Monat ^^ 

andere Meinungen ? 

Achja und wie Rechnet man das zusammen nach der Zeit ist ja blöd weil ein Anfänger länger brauch als ein Profi und somit mehr bekommen und da kann man auch leicht betrügen . 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Achso, du willst damit dein Taschengeld aufbessern :suspekt:

Naja, dann such dir mal besser ein anderes Betätigungsfeld, und überlaß das den Profis, bevor du am Ende noch draufzahlst, und selbst dein Taschengeld flöten geht, weil Regressansprüche fällig werden 

mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Achso, du willst damit dein Taschengeld aufbessern :suspekt:



Klar ^^



> Naja, dann such dir mal besser ein anderes Betätigungsfeld, und überlaß das den Profis, bevor du am Ende noch draufzahlst, und selbst dein Taschengeld flöten geht, weil Regressansprüche fällig werden



Nö


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Bist du überhaupt schon voll geschäftsfähig, um Rechtsgeschäfte  zu tätigen, und Verträge abschliessen zu können? :suspekt:

Na denn, viel Erfolg 

mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

Ne ich bin aber Beschränkt Geschäftsfähig ^^

Und was sind Regressansprüche ? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Maik (26. November 2009)

Dann müssten also Mama und Papa deinem Schaffen zustimmen (Vertragsunterzeichnungen tätigen, u.ä), weil du beschränkt geschäftsfähig bist, und den Kopf  hinhalten, wenn Regressansprüche geltend gemacht werden.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regress_(Recht)

mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

> Dann müssten also Mama und Papa deinem Schaffen zustimmen



Werden die schon machen .

Warum soll ich da Probleme mit den Rechten bekommen ? Ist doch wie wen man in einen Laden geht und sich einen neue Hut kauft nur das der Laden ich bin und der Hut eine Webseite ^^

Gruß Niklas


----------



## vfl_freak (26. November 2009)

Moin Niklas,



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Werden die schon machen


Na, ich hoffe, die wissen worauf sie sich einlassen 
Regress-Ansprüche können schnell in in den 5-Stelligen EURO-Bereich gehen 



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Warum soll ich da Probleme mit den Rechten bekommen ? Ist doch wie wen man in einen Laden geht und sich einen neue Hut kauft nur das der Laden ich bin und der Hut eine Webseite ^^


Ich glaub, Du unterschätzt die Rechtslage gewaltig!
Solange Du es für 'nen Kumpel machst und er Dir als Dank 'nen 20er in die Hand drückt (oder wegen mir zu 5 Cola einlädt ) ist das alles kein großes Thema!
Aber wenn Du es quasi gewerbsmäßig machen willst, sieht das schon ganz anderes aus.

Das solltest Du Dich mal erst gewaltig schlau machen, was da alles auf Dich zukommen kann!
Such' mal aus Spaß nach Existenzgründungsseiten im Web  

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

Ich unterschätze das mit den Rechten nicht hatte schonmal ne Page bei der das viel schwerer war wegen Uhreberrechten u.s.w 

Wen ich einem eine Webseite für 20 Euro erstelle 

Er hat das Recht auf ? 

1.Rückgarberecht wen ihm die Page nicht gefällt 
2.Mehr Fällt mir grade nicht ein !

Er könnte mich verklagen wegen ? 

1.Fällt mich nichts ein 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## awortmeier (26. November 2009)

Na so einfach ist das nicht.
Zuersteinmal gehst du einen bindenen Vertrag ein, wenn er zahlt MUSST du liefern.
In diesem Vertrag (zu diesem gehört auch das Pflichtenheft) steht genaustens drin was die Webseite können muss usw... erfüllst du diese Anforderungen nicht oder nur zum Teil, können Ausgleichszahlungen auf dich (deine Mama und Papa) zukommen.

Ausserdem bezweifel ich, dass du Kunden für die oben gezeigt Leistung findest.
Und wie alt bist du eigentlich? Du stellst hier eine Frage, dann antworten einige darauf und du sagst "Nein das ist nicht so!" Warum stellst du dann deine Frage wenn du es schon weist?


----------



## vfl_freak (26. November 2009)

Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Ich unterschätze das mit den Rechten nicht hatte schonmal ne Page bei der das viel schwerer war wegen Uhreberrechten u.s.w



Welche Uhren habt ihr denn gehoben  



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Wen ich einem eine Webseite für 20 Euro erstelle
> Er hat das Recht auf ?
> 1.Rückgarberecht wen ihm die Page nicht gefällt


Zum Beispiel - sowas muss dann vertraglich geregelt sein ...



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Er könnte mich verklagen wegen ?


Nimm mal an, durch Deine Programmierung wird sein  PC beschädigt - das sind dann schnell ein paar hundert EUR weg.

Noch schlimmer: durch Deine Seite gehen ihm (nachweisbar) Aufträge in Höhe von bspw. 10.000 EUR verloren!
Das wäre ein guter Klagegrund, wie ich finde 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Niklas1812 (26. November 2009)

> Nimm mal an, durch Deine Programmierung wird sein PC beschädigt - das sind dann schnell ein paar hundert EUR weg.
> 
> Noch schlimmer: durch Deine Seite gehen ihm (nachweisbar) Aufträge in Höhe von bspw. 10.000 EUR verloren!
> Das wäre ein guter Klagegrund, wie ich finde



hmm ist echt schön mal dadrüber zu reden ist echt n gutes Forum das hätte ich alles übersehen aber was kan man den gegen sowas machen ? Aber bei einem ganz normalen Code den ich selber schreibe kann ich doch keinen Pc kaputt machen oder ? Und nochwas er könnte behauten durch die Seite ist ein Virus auf seinen Pc gekommen den er sich vllt woanders geholt hatt  



> 1.Rückgarberecht wen ihm die Page nicht gefällt
> Zum Beispiel - sowas muss dann vertraglich geregelt sein ...



Dan muss ich schreiben 

z.b Sie haben 1 Woche zeit das Geld zurückzuverlangen wen ihnen die Seite nicht gefällt 

aber dann würden bestimmt sone Spaßvögel kommen sich en Webseite bestellen und dan sagen gefällt mir nich einfach um mich zu ärgern was ich überhaupt nicht lustig finden würde 

Achja ich bin 13 bald 14 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## vfl_freak (27. November 2009)

Moin Niklas,



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Aber bei einem ganz normalen Code den ich selber schreibe kann ich doch keinen Pc kaputt machen oder?


ICh sage ja auch nicht, dass das die Regel ist, aber passieren kann alles. Wie schnell kann heute eine CPU überhitzen und GraKas oder Speicherbausteine beschädigen ......



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Dan muss ich schreiben
> z.b Sie haben 1 Woche zeit das Geld zurückzuverlangen wen ihnen die Seite nicht gefällt
> aber dann würden bestimmt sone Spaßvögel kommen sich en Webseite bestellen und dan sagen gefällt mir nich einfach um mich zu ärgern was ich überhaupt nicht lustig finden würde


Na ja, wie so etwas im genauen Wortlaut vertraglich zu regeln wäre, ist eine andere Sache.
Ich denke mal, dass man bei der Abgabe das Ganze anhand des bereits oben weiter erwähnten Pflichtenheftes abarbeitet. Wenn dann Punkte nicht erfüllt sich, wird das Produkt halt nicht abgenommen .... und somit gar nicht erst bezahlt (oder allenfalls nur ein Teilbetrag) !



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Achja ich bin 13 bald 14


Ok - mitVerlaub - das erklärt einiges 
Hast Du denn überhaupt schon mal mit DEinen Eltern über diese Deine Pläne gesprochen? Was sagen sie dazu - und ist Ihnen klar, worauf das hinaus läuft?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Niklas1812 (27. November 2009)

> ICh sage ja auch nicht, dass das die Regel ist, aber passieren kann alles. Wie schnell kann heute eine CPU überhitzen und GraKas oder Speicherbausteine beschädigen ......



Aber dann ist das doch nicht meine Schuld !



> Hast Du denn überhaupt schon mal mit DEinen Eltern über diese Deine Pläne gesprochen? Was sagen sie dazu - und ist Ihnen klar, worauf das hinaus läuft?



Gesprochen :  Ja 
Gesagt : ok 
Gefahren : Wissen die nicht aber ich mach das schon ^^



> Na ja, wie so etwas im genauen Wortlaut vertraglich zu regeln wäre, ist eine andere Sache.
> Ich denke mal, dass man bei der Abgabe das Ganze anhand des bereits oben weiter erwähnten Pflichtenheftes abarbeitet. Wenn dann Punkte nicht erfüllt sich, wird das Produkt halt nicht abgenommen .... und somit gar nicht erst bezahlt (oder allenfalls nur ein Teilbetrag) !




Welches Pflichtenheftes ? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## vfl_freak (28. November 2009)

Moin,



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Aber dann ist das doch nicht meine Schuld !


Nicht zwingend, aber möglicherweise ...
Und beweise Du dann mal, dass es nicht durch einen Programmierfehler dazu kam !



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Gesprochen :  Ja
> Gesagt : ok
> Gefahren : Wissen die nicht aber ich mach das schon ^^


Na denn - jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied 




Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Welches Pflichtenheftes ?


Normalerweise wird im sog. "Pflichtenheft" mit dem Kunden vereinbart, was die SW können muss, wie bspw. die Oberfläche im Detail auszuschauen hat, welche Funktionalität wo hinterlegt ist usw.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> Nicht zwingend, aber möglicherweise ...
> Und beweise Du dann mal, dass es nicht durch einen Programmierfehler dazu kam !



Aber des geht Profis doch genauso oder was machen die dagegen?



> Normalerweise wird im sog. "Pflichtenheft" mit dem Kunden vereinbart, was die SW können muss, wie bspw. die Oberfläche im Detail auszuschauen hat, welche Funktionalität wo hinterlegt ist usw



Also der Besucher muss ein paar Fragen ausfüllen damit ich die Seite anfertigen kann

z.b 

Welche Farben soll deine Webseite haben?
Welchen Text auf den Seiten und welche Schriftart?
Welches Design beschreibe!
Welchen Header? 
Welche Bottums? 
Wie viele Unterseiten?
Domain Name?
Extras? 

(Den schweren Begriffen wie z.b Domain werd ich noch ein Bild zuordnen )

Meinst das so?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

Das Pflichtenheft ist ein Abbild des Kundenwunsches, es dient Dir zur Übersicht, primär ist das Pflichtenheft aber zur Eingrenzung von verbindlichen Arbeiten zu im Nachhinein geäusserten Wünschen gedacht. 

Beispiel:
Du redest mit dem Kunden, sprichst scheinbar alles ab, einige Vorentwürfe wurden ausgedruckt und besprochen. Die Buttons sind klar, der Inhalt auch. Du bist fast fertig und der Kunde erzählt Dir am Telefon, dass er Jenes doch anders haben wollte, ob es einfach sei, die Seite mit einem Klick englischsprachig zu machen oder die Bildergalerie interaktiv..

Hast Du das in der ersten Kalkulation bedacht? Man darf nie die Sprechstunden unterschätzen, wenn es davon zu viele gibt, hat entweder der Kunde keine Ahnung, was er will, der Designer hat nicht zugehört oder der Designer hat es nicht geschafft, dem Kunden das Wahre herauszulocken.. Das Pflichtenheft ist eine Absicherung, damit man dem Kunden nicht hilflos ausgeliefert ist, wenn es zu Kritik kommt. Deswegen sollte ein Pflichtenheft auch sehr eindeutig und genau sein. Screenshot des ersten Entwurfes, dazu kleine Texte zu den Seitenteilen, Button Hier (hover das), Menu so, Content so, etc..

**EDIT**
Jetzt habe ich auch noch die erste Seite gelesen.. Du hast wirklich noch keine Ahnung vom Geschäftsleben?! Dieses Seitenbeispiel am Anfang, das ist Nix, wer so etwas will, der kann sich seine Seite auch mit Word zusammenschustern..

Webdesign ist aktuellermaßen nicht mehr HTML, sondern mindestens CSS+JS+php+Grafikdesign+Layout. Wenn Du diese Teilbereiche nicht beherrscht, dann vergiss das Wort Webdesigner. Wir reden später - in Jahren - nochmal darüber..

mfg chmee


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Also,

Pflichtenheft von So und so 

Welche Farben soll deine Webseite haben? Geld und Orange!
Welchen Text auf den Seiten und welche Schriftart? Arial
Welches Design beschreibe! Designbeschreibung
Welchen Header? Headerbeschreibung 
Welche Bottums? Position und Design 
Wie viele Unterseiten? 5 
Domain Name? domain-name.de
Extras? Nichts

so? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Parantatatam (28. November 2009)

Das Ding heißt Pflichtenheft und nicht Pflichtenzettelchen. Das sollte dir schon sagen, dass ein Pflichtenheft viel mehr als das umfasst, denn die Gestaltung einer Webseite kann man nicht in Worte fassen. Und die Funktionen einer Webseite müssten schon etwas detaillierter und explizierter formuliert werden. Stell dir das, wie das schon viele vor mir gesagt haben, nicht so einfach vor!


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

Sieh es so : Am Ende steht der Kunde da und sagt, die Seite entspricht nicht seinen Vorstellungen bzw. der Absprache. Was dann? Willst Du ihm diese lose Wortsammlung vorlegen? Alles was Du nicht ansprichst, kann gegen Dich verwendet werden und es gibt kein Geld, schlimmer noch, es wird Dich Geld kosten..

Zum Glück gibt es das Netz : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pflichtenheft

Du bist scheinbar noch zu jung, um die Schwere einer klaren Arbeitsanweisung zwischen AG und AN zu verstehen. Es geht um Geld und Einhalten von Zusagen/Verträgen. Wenn Du nicht akkurat arbeitest, kann es Dich Deine Existenz kosten.. Wenn die Produktbeschreibung nicht genau ist, gibt es kein genaues Produkt. 

AG/AN = Arbeitgeber/Arbeitnehmer

mfg chmee


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Ich weiß das das nicht Einfach ist aber ich werde auch nicht aufgeben!

Ich glaube ihr wollt mir gerade erklären wie ein Super Webdesign funktioniert wo die Kunden Seitenweise auflüllen müssen und dan die Webseite 300-400 Euro kostet!

Ich möchte einfach nur das der User sich alle Rechte und Gesetze druchliest und dan beschrebt wie die Webseite sein soll ich ferige die Seite an und wen sie ihm nicht ganz gefällt gibts 50% Rabat oder so dan wen das Geld da ist schick ich ihm den Ordner und erkläre ihm wie man die Seite ins Netz bekommt! Mehr nicht 
Und das soll auch nicht mehr als 20 Euro kosten also!

Gruß Niklas


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

Du liegst mit der ganzen Überlegung (20Eur Danke, Hier Daten bitte, tschüss) einfach falsch. Du verkennst scheinbar auch die Preise. Für 300Eur fange ich keine Seite an, das ist der Preis eines Tages, wenn ich "normal" arbeite. 

Glaubst Du etwa, der "Kunde" weiß immer, wie seine Seite aussehen soll? Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall, er weiss nichts, spätestens, wenn es an die Feinheiten geht. Wie sollen Textlinks aussehen? Formulare.. Wie bringt man eine Seite ins Netz, was ist Serverhosting, FTP? Aktualisieren von Inhalten.. Für 20 Eur eine Seite ans Bein binden? Nein danke.

Niklas, viel Erfolg weiterhin, aber tu Dir das nicht an. Spiele ein bisschen, hol Dir irgendwo "kostenlosen" Webspace mit php und MySQL und lerne.. Wie gesagt, in Jahren kannst Du dann erste Gedanken knüpfen, die Verantwortung für eine Webseite zu übernehmen. Davor bist Du der immer gescholtene "So eine Seite kann doch mein Sohn bauen"-Typ. Das beste Projekt ist immer die eigene Seite, Niemand kann Dich dafür aufknüpfen..

mfg chmee


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Ich probiers mal so,

Wo gibt es hier Probleme? 

Das Besucher beschreibt wie er die Seite haben will,ich geb ihm ein paar Tipps z.b Wie eine Webseite auf allen Pc´s auf allen Auflösungen und in allen Browsern gut aussieht! Und Sachen die nicht gehen  wen ich den mit dem User alles abgesprochen habe fertige ich die Seite an bekomm das bisschen Geld schick ihm den Ordner und erkläre ihm wie man die Seite ins Netz bekommt! Gefällt ihm die Seite nicht bekommt er Rabat oder v.m soger Umsonst ^^

Gruß Niklas


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

1. Sei froh, wenn er beschreiben kann, was er will. Oft genug zeigen Kunden eine Seite und sagen, so ähnlich will ich es auch haben. In "ähnlich" steckt ganz viel Luft, nämlich "keine Ahnung" und am Ende "Nee, so nicht".
2. Du hast im Regelfall nach Webseitenerstellung noch lange nicht Schluss. Warte gespannt auf die nächsten Anrufe und Du wirst merken, wie Dir Deine Zeit schmilzt, fürs Quatschen, Nachbessern und Aktualisieren.
3. Wenn zB Kundenakquise (Werbung etc.) von der Webseite abhängt -und das tut es fast immer- dann bist Du mit "kostenlos,weil nicht in Ordnung" nicht raus, sondern der Kunde wird Dich anpfeffern, weil er diese Seite nicht benutzen kann. Das ist für ihn ein Grund, aus Dir Geld herauszuholen, und dann stehen Deine Eltern echt arm da.

*Du bist mit Zeitungaustragen besser bedient!*

mfg chmee

p.s.:
Hast Du schon mal was vom Quirks-Mode gehört? Oder PNG-Fix?
Hast Du schon mal mit Kunden diskutieren müssen, die auch Besucher mit Uraltbrowsern wie IE5.5 zu tun haben?
Hast Du schon mal Typografie oder Farbenlehre angeschaut?


----------



## Maik (28. November 2009)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> *Du bist mit Zeitungaustragen besser bedient!*


Der Kreis schliesst sich, würd' ich mal sagen 



Maik hat gesagt.:


> Achso, du willst damit dein Taschengeld aufbessern :suspekt:
> 
> Naja, dann such dir mal besser ein anderes Betätigungsfeld, und überlaß das den Profis, bevor du am Ende noch draufzahlst, und selbst dein Taschengeld flöten geht, weil Regressansprüche fällig werden



mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Also wen ich die Seite nich richtig hinbekomme kan er mich anzeigen?


----------



## Maik (28. November 2009)

Eine Strafanzeige wäre da wohl übertrieben, es sei denn, es liegt da ein konkreter Tatbestand vor, wie z.B. die Vortäuschung falscher Tatsachen, aber zumindest würdest du von seinem rechtlichen Beistand, auch als Anwalt bekannt, Post im Briefkasten vorfinden.

mfg Maik


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Ist ja dumm und der Anwalt kann dan sagen? 

Wuste garnicht das das alles so kompliziert ist!


----------



## chmee (28. November 2009)

Du bist für Denjenigen kein Freund, dem man etwas nicht-übel-nimmt, sondern ein Geschäftspartner oder besser - ein Dienstleister. Da gelten andere Regeln.

Die Sache ist eigentlich ganz einfach :

Er will etwas, Du willst es ihm geben. Kannst Du ihm das nicht geben, was Ihr abgemacht habt, kostet es Geld.

mfg chmee

Übrigens, geh mal auf MyHammer und schau, für welches Geld welcher Art Webseiten verramscht werden, schlechte Seiten für schlechtes Geld. Ich schließe meine Gedanken hier mit einem Zitat von John Ruskin:


> Es gibt kaum etwas auf dieser Welt, das nicht irgend jemand ein wenig schlechter machen und etwas billiger verkaufen könnte, und die Menschen, die sich nur am Preis orientieren, werden die gerechte Beute solcher Machenschaften.
> 
> Es ist unklug, zuviel zu bezahlen, aber es ist noch schlechter, zu wenig zu bezahlen. Wenn Sie zu viel bezahlen, verlieren Sie etwas Geld. Das ist alles. Wenn Sie dagegen zu wenig bezahlen, verlieren Sie manchmal alles, da der gekaufte Gegenstand die ihm zugedachte Aufgabe nicht erfüllen kann.
> 
> ...


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Sagen wir mal so 

Ich mache Typische Das bin ich Seiten 
Ein Profi macht z.b Browsergames

Ich verkaufe das für 10 bis 20 Euro 
Der Profi für 10000 bis was weiß ich nicht 

Wen ich´s  nicht schaffe muss ich zahlen
Wen der Profis das nicht  chaft was macht er dan? 

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Maik (28. November 2009)

... auch d'raufzahlen 

mfg Maik


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2009)

Niklas, ich finde es sehr gut, dass du dir in deinem Alter schon solche Gedanken in Richtung
beruflicher Zukunft machst. Das verdient schon mal gehörigen Respekt!

Deswegen rate ich dir: Verfolge dein Ziel weiter so strebsam, belies dich, lass dir meinetwegen
zu Weihnachten Webdesign-Bücher schenken (wir unterstützen dich auch gern bei der Suche) 
und schnupper erstmal selber in das Berufsfeld und experimentiere. 
Oder wie es chmee eine Seite vorher so schön gesagt hat:


> Spiele ein bisschen, hol Dir irgendwo "kostenlosen" Webspace mit php und MySQL und lerne.


Und wenn dir das nach Beendigung der Schule immer noch den gleichen Spaß macht und du
dich fit für den Arbeitsmarkt fühlst, kannst du dich immer für ein Engagement (Lehre, frei-
beruflich o.ä.) in diesem Beruf entscheiden. Alles andere wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt
viel zu verfrüht. Dazu ist der Markt einfach zu groß und zu gut besetzt.

Viel Erfolg


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2009)

Ist ja schön und gut das sich jemand in dem Alter sowas wünscht. Aber mal realistisch betrachtet, die oben gezeigte Seite kauft doch heutzutage niemand mehr. Dafür zahlt ein Kunde mit bissel Verstand nicht mal 1 Euro.

Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass diese Seite jeder selbst machen kann, der in heutiger Zeit ein wenig Ahnung im Umgang mit Google hat.

Sei mir nicht böse, aber versuch dich noch ein paar Jahre mit besseren Designs und versuchs dann nochmal.

Wie meine Vorredner schon sagten, die Marktwirtschaft ist keine Zuckerschlecken. Jeder Fehler der begangen wird, kann vor Gericht in einer Regressklage enden. Und glaub mir das sind nicht wenige, ich sitz ja an der Quelle im Gericht 

Es gibt Leute die streiten sich auch um 25 Euro, was schon allein die Gerichtskosten über den eigentlichen Wert steigen lässt..
Außerdem versucht im heutigen Konkurrenzkampf jeder jedem ans Bein zu pissen..

Gruß Ronny


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> ... auch d'raufzahlen



Na Toll ^^



> Das verdient schon mal gehörigen Respekt!



Danke



> Spiele ein bisschen, hol Dir irgendwo "kostenlosen" Webspace mit php und MySQL und lerne.



Hab ich schon hab ein Login-sytem mit einem kleinen Rechenspiel und ein Gästebuch! Aber trotzdem möchte ich erstmal Html und Css richtig beherschen und für andere Webseiten erstellen dabei lernt man ja auch viel!



> Und wenn dir das nach Beendigung der Schule immer noch den gleichen Spaß macht und du
> dich fit für den Arbeitsmarkt fühlst, kannst du dich immer für ein Engagement (Lehre, frei-
> beruflich o.ä.) in diesem Beruf entscheiden. Alles andere wäre zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt
> viel zu verfrüht. Dazu ist der Markt einfach zu groß und zu gut besetzt.



Und warum kann ich jetzt noch nicht anfangen?
Mit 16 hab ich doch genau die Gleichen Probleme z.b Das ich die Seite nicht richtig hinbekomme!

FG Niklas


----------



## GFX-Händchen (28. November 2009)

Eien Firma wird dich wohl kaum beauftragen!
Schon allein deswegen, weil du nciht volljährig und nichts auf dem Gebiet vorzuweisen hast.
Sehen die dann deine "Testseite" ist es eh gleich vorbei, die ist doch nicht seriös!



Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Dan muss ich schreiben
> 
> z.b Sie haben 1 Woche zeit das Geld zurückzuverlangen wen ihnen die Seite nicht gefällt


Falsch!
Hast du keine AGB dann musst du dich an das BGB halten.
Du kannst nicht einfach etwas formulieren was dann rechtlich nicht stimmt!

Die AGB müssen von einem Anwalt aufgesetzt oder wenigstens geprüft werden, da sind gleich mal 1.500€ weg.

Es kommen Versicherungen hinzu die deine Eltern für dich und dein Gewerbe abschließen müssen, das kostet auch Geld!
Näher gehe ich darauf aber auch nicht ein.
Mit 13/14 sollte man die Finger von einem Gewerbe lassen!

Es gibt genug Leute, die Webdesign anbieten, der Markt ist schon viel zu überlaufen.
Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich selbst jemanden aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne.......

Aber mach ruhig, wenn du denkst, dass du 
1. Kunden dafür bekommst, 
2. deine Eltern alles bezahlen werden und 
3. du dich auf dem Gebiet Webdesign mit (X)HTML, CSS, PHP etc. auskennst - mit auskennen meine ich auch wirklich auskennen!

Vll. zeigst du uns ja dann mal ein paar deiner gemachten Webseiten, dann kann man dem Kunden auch Tips geben wie er da von dir mehr rausholen kann als er zahlen soll.

Es gibt noch mehr zu schreiben, aber das hat hier keinen Sinn!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (28. November 2009)

Niklas1812 hat gesagt.:


> Und warum kann ich jetzt noch nicht anfangen?
> Mit 16 hab ich doch genau die Gleichen Probleme z.b Das ich die Seite nicht richtig hinbekomme!


Du kannst, nein, du sollst jetzt schon damit anfangen, damit du dann im geschäftsfähigen
Alter selbst entscheiden kannst, wohin deine Reise geht. Und bis dahin heißt es lernen,
lernen, lernen. Spiel auf deinem eigenen Webspace rum, lass dich von anderen Webseiten
inspirieren und bau das, was dir gefällt, probehalber nach. Doch verabschiede dich bitte
schnell von dem Glauben, dass du zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt Geld mit deinen Diensten
verdienen kannst.

Für Anfänger sehr zu empfehlen ist übrigens jenes Buch: Webseiten erstellen für Einsteiger.
Vielleicht solltest du deinen Wunschzettel dahingehend noch etwas modifizieren.


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> Eien Firma wird dich wohl kaum beauftragen!
> Schon allein deswegen, weil du nciht volljährig und nichts auf dem Gebiet vorzuweisen hast.
> Sehen die dann deine "Testseite" ist es eh gleich vorbei, die ist doch nicht seriös!



Ich bin meine eigene Firma ^^



> Hast du keine AGB dann musst du dich an das BGB halten.



Was ist BGB ?



> Es gibt genug Leute, die Webdesign anbieten, der Markt ist schon viel zu überlaufen.
> Glaub mir, ich weiß wovon ich spreche, da ich selbst jemanden aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne.......



Kan ja gut sein aber wen ich mir die ganzen Profi-Seiten so anschaue kapieren ich nichts ^^ Und die anderen Neulinge im Web erstrecht nicht ich werde eine Seite machen die ganz einfahc zu verstehen ist !



> Vll. zeigst du uns ja dann mal ein paar deiner gemachten Webseiten, dann kann man dem Kunden auch Tips geben wie er da von dir mehr rausholen kann als er zahlen soll.



Ich versteh das nicht ganz aber wen ichs so verstehe wie ich glaube haha sehr witzig 



> Du kannst, nein, du sollst jetzt schon damit anfangen, damit du dann im geschäftsfähigen
> Alter selbst entscheiden kannst, wohin deine Reise geht. Und bis dahin heißt es lernen,
> lernen, lernen. Spiel auf deinem eigenen Webspace rum, lass dich von anderen Webseiten
> inspirieren und bau das, was dir gefällt, probehalber nach. Doch verabschiede dich bitte
> ...



Wen mir die Kunden ausbleiben mach ichs eben umsonst aber wen die mich dan abzocken wollen ist das weniger gut !



> Für Anfänger sehr zu empfehlen ist übrigens jenes Buch: Webseiten erstellen für Einsteiger.
> Vielleicht solltest du deinen Wunschzettel dahingehend noch etwas modifizieren.



Danke für den Tipp

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2009)

Hi,
also jetzt will ich doch auch mal was beitragen. Wenn du dich selbständig machst kommt noch mehr auf dich zukommt als nur Webseiten machen udn sich mit Kunden rumzuärgern. Ich sag nur Betriebswirtschaft, Arbeitsorganisation ect. .
Aber Ersteinmal:


> Hast du keine AGB dann musst du dich an das BGB halten.


Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch. In diesen fünf Büchern steht das gesamte deutsche Privatrecht. Dies ist in 
- Verjährung
- Kaufrecht
- Mietrecht
- Arbeitsrecht
- Eherecht
- Testament
unterteilt. Was die nicht vorhandenen AGB betrifft so wird Verjährung, Kaufrecht und je nachdem auch Arbeitsrecht und Mietrecht relevant.



> Kan ja gut sein aber wen ich mir die ganzen Profi-Seiten so anschaue kapieren ich nichts  Und die anderen Neulinge im Web erstrecht nicht ich werde eine Seite machen die ganz einfahc zu verstehen ist !


Was verstehst du auf diesen Seiten nicht?

Alles andere laß ich jetzt mal so stehen.
Weil man merkt an einigen deiner Antworten schon noch das du etwas zu jung bist, bzw. etwas naiv (jetzt nicht böse gemeint). Nur würde ich dir raten noch etwas Lebenserfahrung zu sammeln. Den die ist ganz wichtig wenn man mit Menschen zu tun hat, wege nder Sozialkompetenz und die hat man mit 16 einfach noch nicht in dem Umfang.

Desweiteren würde ich mich ersteinmal mit einem Bereuch der Webseitenerstellung intensiv auseinandersetzen. Heiß sich auf Webdesign oder Programmierung konzentrieren.
Alle Reaktionen hier kommen zusatnde da die Seite dir du uns als Referenz gezeigt hast eigentlich noch nichtmal das Minimum in beiden Bereichen erreicht.

Viele Grüße


----------



## queicherius (28. November 2009)

> Hast Du schon mal was vom Quirks-Mode gehört? Oder PNG-Fix?
> Hast Du schon mal mit Kunden diskutieren müssen, die auch Besucher mit Uraltbrowsern wie IE5.5 zu tun haben?
> Hast Du schon mal Typografie oder Farbenlehre angeschaut?



Ah quäle mich nicht 

Ich würde erstmal anfangen Seiten anzuschauen, wie funktionieren sie und versuchen sie nachzuprogrammieren und zu verstehen *(auch im Backend)*. Da lernt man viel dabei. 
Da gibts auch ein Tool wo dir sehr viel hilft: Firebug

Dann noch ein paar Bücher/*ausführliche *Tutorials lesen über:

Css
Html
Php
Seo
Javascript

Dann kannst du deinen Kumpels anbieten irgendwas zu programmieren was sie dir auf malen (ich würd es kostenlos machen). Die Seiten schaust du dir dann in einem bis zwei Jahren an, schämst dich und machst es besser...


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> Hi,
> also jetzt will ich doch auch mal was beitragen. Wenn du dich selbständig machst kommt noch mehr auf dich zukommt als nur Webseiten machen udn sich mit Kunden rumzuärgern. Ich sag nur Betriebswirtschaft, Arbeitsorganisation ect. .



Na Toll



> Was verstehst du auf diesen Seiten nicht?



Ich war auf einer da durftest du erstmal dich durch sämtliche Teile Lesen und am Schluss hast du nichts verstanden ^^ b.z.w bin ich noch garnicht zum Schluss gekommen ^^ 



> Hast Du schon mal was vom Quirks-Mode gehört? Oder PNG-Fix?
> Hast Du schon mal mit Kunden diskutieren müssen, die auch Besucher mit Uraltbrowsern wie IE5.5 zu tun haben?
> Hast Du schon mal Typografie oder Farbenlehre angeschaut?



Ne,

Ich würd das einfach so machen,

Antwort auf die E-mail vom 28.November.2009

Lieber Herr .....

Meine Kentnisse reichen leider noch nicht um ihre Vorderungen zu erfüllen ich bitte dieses zu Entschuldigen und wünsche Ihnen noch viel glück. 

Versuchen sie es doch mal hier  : 

http://www.Domain-name.de
oder 
http://www.Domain-name.de
u.s.w

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen Niklas

Klingt das nicht Profisionell  xD

Dann kannst du deinen Kumpels anbieten irgendwas zu programmieren was sie dir auf malen (ich würd es kostenlos machen). Die Seiten schaust du dir dann in einem bis zwei Jahren an, schämst dich und machst es besser... 

Ja für meien Freunde mach ich das natürlich kostenlos !


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2009)

GFX-Händchen hat gesagt.:


> Eien Firma wird dich wohl kaum beauftragen!
> Schon allein deswegen, weil du nciht volljährig und nichts auf dem Gebiet vorzuweisen hast.
> Sehen die dann deine "Testseite" ist es eh gleich vorbei, die ist doch nicht seriös!
> 
> ...



Wie sagtest du gleich oben? Falsch!
Ist denke nicht das die AGB zwingend von einem Anwalt geprüft werden müssen.. Da bist du im Irrtum. Warum sollte jedes Unternehmen, dass Ahnung davon hat zum Anwalt rennen und Geld ausgeben?

Genauso wenig wie man Versicherungen für das Gewerbe abschließen muss. Das ist auch völliger Blödsinn!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2009)

Grundsätzlich braucht ma nnoch nicht mal AGBs. Aber man sollte sich im Großen und Ganzen dann schon im klaren sein was das Gesetz für einen bedeutet.
Und wenn man AGBs verwendet sollte man sie vom Anwalt überprüfen oder erstellen lassen da es sonst im Ernstfall ganz schön nach hinten lossgehen kann wenn man was falssch formuliert hat.
Das Thema AGB kann man nicht pauschal beantworten. Außerdem muß sich jeder selber im klaren sein welches Risiko er/sie eingehen möchte.

Gruß


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> klaren sein welches Risiko er/sie eingehen möchte.



Nur ich weiß noch nicht wie Groß das Riseko ist und wie man das am besten verhindern kann !


----------



## 2Pac (28. November 2009)

Und genau deswegen schlag dir das Thema vorerst aus dem Kopf..


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Und genau deswegen will ich die Gafahren wissen und sie umgehen können


----------



## GFX-Händchen (28. November 2009)

@2Pac
Weil du mich zitiert hast.....
Wenn du nicht selbständig bist und keinen engen Draht zu einem selbständigen hast, dann Füße still halten.
Ich sehe was auf Leute zukommen die ein Gewerbe haben, eben anhand meines Bekannten.:-(

Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sich sehr viele Firmen mit dem BGB auskennen um eigene AGB zu erstellen die rechtssicher sind.

@Niklas1812
Das wäre ja "sehr professionell" einen Kunden per Mail mitzuteilen, dass deine Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.... vom dem und von weiteren Kunden seinerseits wirst du nie wieder etwas hören.
Oder denkst du wirklich, dass dieser Kunde dich weiterempfehlen würde?!
Zu 100% nicht!

Und das du nicht alles verstanden hast was ich geschrieben hatte ist mir klar, bist halt noch zu jung dafür und hast dich auch noch nicht damit beschäftigen können.

@all
Mehr gibts denke ich von meiner Seite aus nicht mehr zum Thema zu sagen!


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> @Niklas1812
> Das wäre ja "sehr professionell" einen Kunden per Mail mitzuteilen, dass deine Kenntnisse nicht ausreichen.... vom dem und von weiteren Kunden seinerseits wirst du nie wieder etwas hören.
> Oder denkst du wirklich, dass dieser Kunde dich weiterempfehlen würde?!
> Zu 100% nicht!



Nein aber gehoben gesprochen ^^


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

macht doch nicht unends den Hund in der Pfanne verrückt 

Das Eingangsposting von Niklas liest sich nicht gerade so, als ob er gleich vorhat, Riesen-Aufträge für Sony+Daimler zu Stemmen :suspekt:

Es gibt da schliesslich noch mehr zwischen schwarz und weiss, und nicht nur knallharte Geschäftsleute, welche versuchen, sich gegenseitig das Fell über die Ohren zu Ziehen.

Ich  möchte nicht wissen, wieviele...auch von den Teilnehmern dieses Themas, ihren Einstieg über eine kleine Webseite für Waldis Hundesalon oder Papas Kegelclub vollzogen haben(ihr wisst schon was ich meine  )

Also macht Niklas doch nicht unnötig Angst...auch damit kann man sein Taschengeld aufbessern, und irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.
Dabei lernt man dann nebenbei und ist peu à peu in der Lage, auch mal was Grösseres anzunehmen. 

Sicher ist es wichtig, auch die Risiken zu Kennen...aber wenn man die wirklich ernstnehmen täte, würde man dann jemals mit irgendetwas anfangen?


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> Das Eingangsposting von Niklas liest sich nicht gerade so, als ob er gleich vorhat, Riesen-Aufträge für Sony+Daimler zu Stemmen



Stimmt das hatte ich nicht vor!



> Es gibt da schliesslich noch mehr zwischen schwarz und weiss, und nicht nur knallharte Geschäftsleute, welche versuchen, sich gegenseitig das Fell über die Ohren zu Ziehen.



Glaub ich auch!



> Also macht Niklas doch nicht unnötig Angst...auch damit kann man sein Taschengeld aufbessern, und irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.



Ich glaub das ist schon passiert ich hab nämlich keien Lust meine ganze Familie zu ruinieren ich fang erst an wen ich alle Risiken kenne!


> Dabei lernt man dann nebenbei und ist peu à peu in der Lage, auch mal was Grösseres anzunehmen.



Genau so hab ich mir das auch vorgestellt!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. November 2009)

Hi,
klar so fängt ja eigentlich jeder an. Aber wichtig ist trotzdem zuwissen worauf man sich einlässt.
Und die meisten die damit anfangen sind ja im Angestelltenverhältnis in der Branche.  Also können die das schon besser abschätzen.
Sei dir halt sicher das du die Anforderungen die ein Kunde an dich stellt auch erfüllen kannst. Dann biste ansich schonmal auf eienr relativ sicheren Seite.

Gruß


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

Und wen ich das nicht schaffe muss ich eine 5 Stellige summe Zahlen das weiß ich auch schon!


----------



## Rena Hermann (28. November 2009)

*Kann Sven da nur zustimmen....*

Lass dir keine Angst machen von wegen fünfstelliger Summe usw.
Wenn du jemanden findest, der mit einem Minderjährigen sowas wie einen Vertrag eingeht, so ist der ohne die Einwilligung der Eltern im konkreten Fall zugunsten des Minderjährigen erstmal schwebend unwirksam, schongleich wenn er zum Nachteil des jugendlichen Vertragspartners gereicht. Insofern hätte zuerst mal der erwachsene Vertragspartner ein Problem, wenngleich bei 20 Euro auch kein allzu großes. 

Klar "kann" es dennoch rechtliche Streitereien geben, muss aber nicht. Wenn ja, bist du als Kind/Jugendlicher eigentlich sogar noch besser dran als ein Erwachsener.
Und wenn jemandes PC abraucht oder er vermeintlich Verluste macht, muss zunächst er nachweisen, dass deine (mangelnde) Leistung dran schuld ist und nicht du, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast. So ist das im Rechtssystem: Der, der etwas will, muss beweisen, dass er einen Anspruch darauf hat. Nicht andersrum.

Zumal ich sowieso nicht glaube, dass du Firmen als Kunden findest, u.a. wegen der schwebenden Unwirksamkeit eines Vertrags. Vielleicht solltest du es in dieser Richtung auch gar nicht versuchen...
Aber vielleicht - wenn du Glück hast und etwas mehr Erfahrung - 'nen örtlichen kleinen Verein oder so? Oder für 'ne AG an deiner Schule?

Tipps:

- Lass dir alle Materialien, die du verwendest, vom "Kunden" geben. Nimm keine Bilder/Musik/Texte von irgendwoher, selbst wenn sie vermeintlich rechtefrei sind. Mach auch nicht selbst Fotos, da stecken einige Fallstricke drin mit denen man sich auskennen sollte (Hausrecht, Rechte der Abgebildeten, Marken in Motiven etc ... muss nicht, kann aber)

- Mach keine Dinge, die du nicht kannst. Reines HTML ist relativ ungefährlich. Aber ein Kontaktformular könnte schon kritisch werden, da es - falsch gemacht - als Spamschleuder missbraucht werden könnte. Nutze für solche Sachen Module, die der Webhoster anbietet.

- Sieh es, neben vielleicht mal ein paar Euro Taschengeld, eher als Lernprozess und Hobby.

- Mach vielleicht zunächst mal eine schöne Seite für dich, z.B. über ein Thema, das dich interessiert. Die kannst du dann auch vorzeigen.

- Und: Schule geht vor!

Ich find's jedenfalls gut, dass du dich in deinem Alter dafür interessierst. 

Grüße
Rena

PS: Andere verkaufen Zitronenlimonade vor dem Haus - und da kommt auch nicht gleich die Lebensmittelaufsicht. Oder gibt's das nur in merkwürdigen Fernsehserien?


----------



## Niklas1812 (28. November 2009)

> Lass dir keine Angst machen von wegen fünfstelliger Summe usw.
> Wenn du jemanden findest, der mit einem Minderjährigen sowas wie einen Vertrag eingeht, so ist der ohne die Einwilligung der Eltern im konkreten Fall zugunsten des Minderjährigen erstmal schwebend unwirksam, schongleich wenn er zum Nachteil des jugendlichen Vertragspartners gereicht. Insofern hätte zuerst mal der erwachsene Vertragspartner ein Problem, wenngleich bei 20 Euro auch kein allzu großes.



Das ist ja gut 




> Klar "kann" es dennoch rechtliche Streitereien geben, muss aber nicht. Wenn ja, bist du als Kind/Jugendlicher eigentlich sogar noch besser dran als ein Erwachsener.
> Und wenn jemandes PC abraucht oder er vermeintlich Verluste macht, muss zunächst er nachweisen, dass deine (mangelnde) Leistung dran schuld ist und nicht du, dass du alles richtig gemacht hast. So ist das im Rechtssystem: Der, der etwas will, muss beweisen, dass er einen Anspruch darauf hat.



Das ist auch gut!



> Zumal ich sowieso nicht glaube, dass du Firmen als Kunden findest, u.a. wegen der schwebenden Unwirksamkeit eines Vertrags. Vielleicht solltest du es in dieser Richtung auch gar nicht versuchen...
> Aber vielleicht - wenn du Glück hast und etwas mehr Erfahrung - 'nen örtlichen kleinen Verein oder so? Oder für 'ne AG an deiner Schule?



Wen zuwenige da sind mach ichs eben umsont!



> Lass dir alle Materialien, die du verwendest, vom "Kunden" geben. Nimm keine Bilder/Musik/Texte von irgendwoher, selbst wenn sie vermeintlich rechtefrei sind.



Ich weiß das mit den Bildern und so kenn ich schon aber ich fertige die ja fast eh alle selber an!



> Mach keine Dinge, die du nicht kannst. Reines HTML ist relativ ungefährlich. Aber ein Kontaktformular könnte schon kritisch werden, da es - falsch gemacht - als Spamschleuder missbraucht werden könnte. Nutze für solche Sachen Module, die der Webhoster anbietet.



Ich weiß ihr müsstet mal mein Gästebuch nicht sehen ^^



> - Sieh es, neben vielleicht ein paar Euro Taschengeld, eher als Lernprozess und Hobby.



Jo werd ich machen



> Mach vielleicht zunächst mal eine schöne Seite für dich, z.B. über ein Thema, das dich interessiert. Die kanst du dann auch vorzeigen.



Ja ich mach für meine Freude und meine Mutter noch ne Webseite natürlich kostenlos ^^ 



> Und: Schule geht vor!



och mano aber ok



> Ich find's jedenfalls gut, dass du dich in deinem Alter dafür interessierst.



Danke

Ps: Die Beiträge werden auch immer länger ^^

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Mainclain (4. Dezember 2009)

Ich denke mal Rena Hermann hat dir schon alles gesagt, was ich spätestens nach der 2. Seite auch geschrieben hätte.

Viele übertreiben es auch.
Und bei Privat-Personen aus deinen Umkreis (Freunde deiner Eltern/ Bekannte etc.) kannst du das sicher auch ohne Vertrag oder sonstiges machen (einfach unter der hand...) Als ich noch nicht volljährig waren, wollten mich erst meine Eltern als volljährig erklären lassen (halbes jahr vorher xD), die meinten es würde nen Jahr dauern bis die soweit wären und das wir das einfach so machen sollten - scheint also kein großes Problem darzustellen.

Und auch wenn es sein könnte, das du Probleme bekommst - glaubst hier irgentjemand wirklich, dass er wegen nen paar 20€ Aufträge probleme bekommt und Leute die sich jeden Tag Filme und Spiele im Wert von 500€ illegal downloaden nicht?


----------

